
The types of software you should make in 2010/2011 - bjonathan
http://meta.maxkle.in/the-types-of-software-you-should-make-in-2010-2
======
Symbol
"It is at the forefront of what people are working on, and what is going to
become big within the next few months"

This smacks of market timing, which does not work for stocks and does not work
here. Not all failures are possible to explain in terms of technology maturity
or penetration (e.g. the author's example of YouTube-like sites), nor can you
say with certainty a Facebook-clone will fail (there have been many posts and
discussions on HN lately precisely on how to succeed at that.)

Instead, I believe the message should be similar to what PG espouses: solve a
problem. If the people who have this problem also have money, invite them to
pay you for it.

edit: grammar.

~~~
neworbit
Market timing works fine for built-to-flip companies. You have to have both
the ability to build those firms and the ability/connections to sell them to
the prospective buyer. Hard to come by both.

